# What does it take to be I10 leader?



## Jacoder (Mar 21, 2012)

Right now the correct words are leaving me, so bare with me.

My question is, what does it take (what kind of experience, ect) to be a leader in implementing ICD-10? Leader meaning, the person at the faciity who is steering the whole thing, making sure it gets done, writes out the timeline, educates, ect. I know that if an unqualified person leads the implementation process it could be devestating, so I'd like to hear other's opinions. Thanks!


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 21, 2012)

*ICD 10 trainer*

AHIMA grants certification as an ICD 10 trainer. Is this what you mean?


----------



## Jacoder (Mar 21, 2012)

That's not really what I was looking for. If a coder with, let's say, 2-4 years coding experiance and has no leadership possition presently or in the past is "nominated" unofficially to be over ICD-10 implimentation, am I right for screaming "NO!"?


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Mar 22, 2012)

In our facility the ICD-10 process will be overseen by our coding supervisor. Our hospital in run underneath a chain of hospitals so they are creating an ICD-10 team and sending this for specific training like what AHIMA offer's and from there they will go to each hospital and train the supervisor's who will then turn around and train us. They will also offer us webinar training but it will mostly come from our coding supervisor who will get the hands on training from them. I guess depending on this person's experiance and creditials i would have to say it depends. We have a coder here who we go to for advice alot and she only has like two years experiance but holds a RN, CPC and CCS so i would feel comfortable with her overseeing the ICD transition even though her years of coding aren't as high as we'd like.


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Icd 10 Lead*

Does this 2-4 year experienced person have access to the data they will need?  Do they have an interest in moving the company forward for ICD 10 implementation?  Do you feel they are doing it incorrectly?  People can rise to the occaison if given a chance and the tools they will need.


----------



## gemma71 (Mar 25, 2012)

*ICD-10-CM and ICD=10-Preview*

I need help I kind nah lost .Pls help


1) 	Laceration of right hand from assault with knife, initial encounter. Assign both the diagnosis code and the external cause code.
 S61.421 ,  X99.1xxA


	Points: 0.5 




2) 	Assign the appropriate external cause code and activity code for an injury due to a tackle during a football game, initial encounter.
 Y93.61A ,  Y92.320


	Points: 0 




Pls can you explaine where did I get wrong...I am pulling my hair I can't figure it out ..PL..Pl


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 25, 2012)

on #1 you have the wrong dx code, you coded with foreign body and you left off the 7th character for episode of care.
on# 2 you never coded the tackle.. go to the index to external causes and look under tackle, and the activity code is only 5 characters, and your place code is incorrect.
Where did you find an ICD-10 Cm pretest?


----------



## Pam Brooks (Mar 26, 2012)

Jacoder said:


> That's not really what I was looking for. If a coder with, let's say, 2-4 years coding experiance and has no leadership possition presently or in the past is "nominated" unofficially to be over ICD-10 implimentation, am I right for screaming "NO!"?


 

It depends on the scope of the project. Are you working in a small private practice, or a multi-specialty healty system? 

I'd scream "no", that's for sure. Fortunately, our hospital and physician corporation have decided to hire a consultant to oversee this project. I know enough to know that I am not qualified to oversee a project of this size/scope for a facility of our size. And continue to do my regular job. 

I have 20+ years experience in coding/billing, management skills and am working on my masters degree. That's enough education to know that this is not something I wanted to have full responsibility for.  

If I were a coder in a small private practice, with just a handful of software and systems issues, then I believe I could oversee such a project. So it depends on what they're asking you to do.


----------



## Jacoder (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks. It looks like another manager is going to oversee it and me and the other coders will help out everywhere possible.


----------

